# Liquidating old machine shop



## AGCB97

I have been asked by a friend of mine who lives in a distant city to liquidate his fathers machine shop. All contents inside and out (there is much stuff) must go so the building can be sold.

I will have a list of machines (mostly bigger older stuff), new stock, and many, many other items in a few days. The place is packed with you name it.

I'll be posting pictures here and some items will be put on Craigslist or EBAY

If you live within a days drive of Iron Mountain, Michigan, you may want to ready your truck and trailer

Aaron


----------



## DaveInMi

You have my attention.


----------



## bl00

That's nice of you to help out.  I don't think people realize what a massive job it is.  Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## kvt

We will be watching for it.   Wish MI was a little closer.


----------



## dulltool17

kvt said:


> We will be watching for it.   Wish MI was a little closer.




Very true!


----------



## Randall Marx

Watching for pictures and updates.


----------



## Silverbullet

Sorry to hear , but I'm waiting like a shark also. Even tho it'll only be envy for something I'm unable to get too.


----------



## AGCB97

I'm just waiting for some last minute red tape to clear. I'm anxious too!
Aaron


----------



## Uglydog

Watching... 
Even if I can't purchase, the pics of machines and vintage shops are great.

Daryl
MN


----------



## NCjeeper

Subbed.


----------



## Cadillac STS

Within distance, waiting for pics.


----------



## Karl_T

I'm close enough. hope you got a big lathe in the lot


----------



## ddickey

Lets get on with it. I'm going back to work on Thursday already.


----------



## AGCB97

Karl_T said:


> I'm close enough. hope you got a big lathe in the lot



At least 4 big ones, about a dozen total. But I haven't posted any in ads yet for those.

I'll be putting stuff on Craigslist almost daily. It would be best if you saved a Craigslist link in your favorites and then clicked the "more ads by user" button to see other ads.  Around 100 machines in shop!

Here's one to start
https://greenbay.craigslist.org/tls/d/clausing-floor-drill-press/6231951756.html


----------



## AGCB97

I goofed and posted this in wrong place.

See      http://www.hobby-machinist.com/conversations/shop-liquidation.39569/#message-66080


----------



## brino

AGCB97 said:


> I goofed and posted this in wrong place.



Hey Aaron, I get an error when I try to follow that link.
-brino


----------



## Mikebr5

Looking forward to more info! I hope Karl gets to adopt one of the big ones... Give him a good deal as a helpful brother Hobby Machinist? 
Iron Mountain... Is that up by Ashland? Played ice hockey there as a lad. 

I hope they all find good homes. I love seeing the old machines and want to adopt every unwanted one that I see. Some wives tolerate so much.


----------



## AGCB97

Iron Mountain is 4 hours east of  Ashland.

Anybody else have trouble w/ link?


----------



## RandyM

AGCB97 said:


> Iron Mountain is 4 hours east of  Ashland.
> 
> *Anybody else have trouble w/ link?*



Yup, you have it going to a none existent conversation, or at least the rest of us don't have access to it.


----------



## AGCB97

4 of 5 big lathes








1 of 2 Monarchs


----------



## AGCB97

Pics of shop
















About 100 machines. Tons of tooling literally.


----------



## MonkMan

Whoa!


----------



## Reeltor

I'd be interested in a follow rest if you come across one that will fit or could be modified to fit a 16-18" machine (I have a Monarch 16CW)

thanks,

Mike


----------



## AGCB97

I'll keep my eye open.

I don't know 1/2 of what's there yet!!!


----------



## brino

Wow!


----------



## Mikebr5

I think I could spend the rest of my life sorting, cleaning, sharpening, scraping, stoning, touching those beauties from a bygone day.


----------



## NCjeeper

brino said:


> View attachment 238319
> 
> Wow!


X2. I need a steady rest for my 16x54 Monarch if you find one laying around.


----------



## woodchucker

brino said:


> View attachment 238319
> 
> Wow!


I know.


----------



## woodchucker

There also appears to be a lot of stock on the shelves in the rear corner.

That's a shame that it is shutting down.  I hate seeing companies like this that were in business for a very long time closing up.


----------



## Reeltor

NCjeeper said:


> X2. I need a steady rest for my 16x54 Monarch if you find one laying around.



Looks like a steady rest on the floor on the right side of the lathe.


----------



## NCjeeper

Ahh your right. I see it.


----------



## Reeltor

AGCB97 said:


> I'll keep my eye open.
> 
> I don't know 1/2 of what's there yet!!!



Thank you, I appreciate you keeping an eye out for a follow rest and keeping me in mind.

This is a huge undertaking, I hope they don't get impatient and sell it all to a scrapper.
There are some nice machines that have another 100 years of life left in them.  Too bad the tech schools are turning out button pushers and not machinists.


----------



## Karl_T

I'd suggest you hire an auctioneer. Craig's list will never bring enough buyers.

My fist stop would be machinesused.com


----------



## 4GSR

Wish it was a little closer, would love to get my hands on the LeBlond sliding gap bed lathe.


----------



## AGCB97

NCjeeper said:


> X2. I need a steady rest for my 16x54 Monarch if you find one laying around.



Because of the mix and match clutter, I need measurements between the part of the ways that it rides on, the shape of these (example: v  or ^ front, flat rear) , and the center height.


----------



## NCjeeper

AGCB97 said:


> Because of the mix and match clutter, I need measurements between the part of the ways that it rides on, the shape of these (example: v  or ^ front, flat rear) , and the center height.


Center of "^" to center of flat way is 6 1/4".  From way to center of chuck is 8" (center height).


----------



## kvt

Would you be willing to box up a bunch of Drill bits, 1/2 inch HSS lathe cutters,  etc in a priority post box and ship,   If so how much for a box.   Or if you have some AXA tool holders I could use some of those also.


----------



## Cadillac STS

Consider this:  Leave the entire shop alone in place.  Offer the property with the shop as it is for sale.  Maybe some guy would (I know many, many would consider it but few could actually do it.)  want to buy the entire thing to live in a small quiet northern Michigan town and have all that stuff to work with.  Then widow can buy a nice condo in Florida on the beach with fond memories of her husband and his great shop.


----------



## Cadillac STS

What is there as far as end mills?


----------



## Silverbullet

I'd like a dividing head and a small drill chuck , Albrecht with tight jaws for tiny drills. Even the hand feed adapter would be great. Some real nice machines there.


----------



## AGCB97

kvt said:


> Would you be willing to box up a bunch of Drill bits, 1/2 inch HSS lathe cutters,  etc in a priority post box and ship,   If so how much for a box.   Or if you have some AXA tool holders I could use some of those also.



No AXA or 1/2" holders. Mostly big drills 1" - 2.5"


----------



## AGCB97

Cadillac STS said:


> What is there as far as end mills?



Few that I've found so far


----------



## NCjeeper

AGCB97 said:


> Mostly big drills 1" - 2.5"


Any MT3 or MT4 Bits?


----------



## AGCB97

NCjeeper said:


> Any MT3 or MT4 Bits?



Lots


----------



## gi_984

AGCB97, message sent.


----------



## NCjeeper

AGCB97 said:


> Lots


You interested in putting a box full together and shipping them?


----------



## Ianagos

Are you willing to piece stuff out to sell? Lots of stuff I'm interested in. Would love to buy the whole place but I ain't got that kind of money.


----------



## Steveh

AGCB97 said:


> I have been asked by a friend of mine who lives in a distant city to liquidate his fathers machine shop. All contents inside and out (there is much stuff) must go so the building can be sold.
> 
> I will have a list of machines (mostly bigger older stuff), new stock, and many, many other items in a few days. The place is packed with you name it.
> 
> I'll be posting pictures here and some items will be put on Craigslist or EBAY
> 
> If you live within a days drive of Iron Mountain, Michigan, you may want to ready your truck and trailer
> 
> Aaron


Great, being from Green Bay, Wi and a few friends in Manitowoc my have interest, keep us posted.


----------



## tgford58

Looks like a surface grinder in the back. Do you have make and model?


----------



## AGCB97

SORRY to say that I resigned from this job. Could not see eye to eye with owner on several things and figured I was wasting my time.

So if moderators want to delete this thread that's OK with me. Might be less confusion and wasted memory space.
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## ddickey

Was anything sold?


----------



## NCjeeper

Thanks for at least trying there Aaron.


----------



## Scruffy

Great job for trying but I'm sure someone involved thinks it's all gold and piceing it out would take 2 life times.
Thanks scruffy ron


----------



## Scruffy

Any one hunting fora cheap steady rest for a monarch is dreaming. I offered 1000.00 dollars for one for one for my American pacemaker and was laughed at. Find one the right size and adapt it.
Thanks scruffy ron


----------



## Ianagos

Scruffy said:


> Any one hunting fora cheap steady rest for a monarch is dreaming. I offered 1000.00 dollars for one for one for my American pacemaker and was laughed at. Find one the right size and adapt it.
> Thanks scruffy ron



You didn't offer the right person haha. If you offered me $1000 for mine I'd be making another one to fit my pacemaker right now.


----------



## Scruffy

At the time I was willing to pay that. Ended up paying a hundred and a few hours of work.works just fine . Just had to get it's gotta be original out of my system.
Thanks scruffy ron


----------



## brino

AGCB97 said:


> SORRY to say that I resigned from this job. Could not see eye to eye with owner on several things and figured I was wasting my time.



Aaron,
That was a HUGE task you undertook.

At least you now have more time for your own projects.

Thanks for thinking of your fellow Hobby Machinists.
-brino


----------



## GoceKU

AGCB97, i've seen this happen many times, and i've been asked to step in many times, but i've explained only way to make it work is for one person to buy everything at once and sell it on his behave, if he makes money, good for him if he loses money too bad, owners expect prices much higher then real and buyers always want a good deal, if this was the case you've done the right thing.


----------



## kvt

It is to bad they did not appreciate the help that they got.   But it was nice of you to at least try to make it work even if the other did not.   Like someone said at least now you have a little more time for your projects.


----------



## Oleblood

DaveInMi said:


> You have my attention.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RWL

It would be interesting to know what they sold for.  The machines are huge and most home shop machinists don't have the room for something like those.  The businesses that have the room typically use newer machines.  I think the market for those machines is small.  The tooling would sell better than the machines.


----------



## AGCB97

If I hear of an auction taking place or any other notable news I'll post it here.


----------



## AGCB97

You can see a few items for sale here
https://up.craigslist.org/tls/6288428735.html

And here
http://www.ebay.com/itm/132307288638?ul_noapp=true

Click on 'see other items or ads' for other stuff


----------



## kvt

thanks for the links.


----------

